# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  dječji doplatak na temelju njege djeteta

## iva1602

Može li mi netko reći da li se zahtjev za dječji na temelju njege može poslati poštom ili moram doći osobno u zg na hzmo? nisam u zg ali sam u zagrebačkoj županiji, kod nas u ispostavi mi je rečeno da pošaljem poštom preporučeno, a s obziorm da mi je djelatnica dala neke krive info nisam joj ni to povjerovala pa nisam više sigurna mogu li poštom.... ako netko zna bila bih mu zahvalna! zovem ih u zg ali naravno 10 do 4 se više nitko ne javlja  :Cool:

----------


## sirius

Ja sam svoj zahtjev poslala danas postom, preporuceno.

----------


## iva1602

sirius gdje si slala? isto na temelju njege? rekli su mi da u Žajinu pošaljem... pa onda tak i budem isto preporučeno... kad bi trebali dobiti prvu isplatu ako znaš?

----------


## sirius

Zavod za mirovinsko osiguranje
djecji doplatak
A. Žaje 44 
10000 Zagreb 

da , slala sam i na osnovi dopusta za njegu. Samo ispravno potpuni formular i obavezno napisi izjavu da ne potrazujes i doplatak na osnovu imovinskog cenzusa jer ne zadovoljavas uvjete ( ako ih ne zadovoljavas , i ne prilazes iznose dohotka). I prilozi riješenja o dopustu za njegu.
novac dođe za oko 2 -2,5 mj.

----------


## Suzizana

da li je to isti uvećani doplatak koji se dobiva i na osnovu invalidnine?

----------


## sirius

> da li je to isti uvećani doplatak koji se dobiva i na osnovu invalidnine?


Da. Moze sa dobivati i na osnovu invalidnine ( ali i ne mora, moze se biti samo na dopustu za njegu bez invalidnine).

----------


## jelena.O

važno je da na drugoj stranici napišeš ime djeteta za koje to pravo tražiš i da u rubriku  dijete s težim smetnjama u razvoju ( čini mi se zadnja kolona, pazi u vde kolone piše slično) pišeš *DA,* tek tada ćeš dobiti 831 kn za dd. potrebno je dat i kopiju rješenja.

----------


## Suzizana

> Da. Moze sa dobivati i na osnovu invalidnine.


ok hvala, ja sam mislila da se taj zahtjev za uvećani dd šalje u klovićevu. baš dobro da sam naletila na temu.

----------


## jelena.O

sve stvari u svezi dd idu u žajinu.


suziana kak je mala?

----------


## iva1602

Cure evo danas ću slati postom za djecji , napisat ću vam kaj sam sve prilozila od dokumenata pa mi recite jeste li vi jos sto.... Dakle zahtjev, kopije osobnih od mene i mm, kopiju kartice od tekućeg, rodni list djeteta i rješenje od HZZO o daljnjem porodiljnom na temelju njege.... Jos sto?!

----------


## sirius

Izjava da se odrices dd po imovinskog cenzusu jer ne zadovoljavas uvjete!

----------


## jelena.O

mislim da to ne treba, ja to nikad nisam predavala

----------


## iva1602

Hvala... Ma budem i izjavu, to mi je čas posla a možda bude zbilja trebalo...

----------


## jelena.O

> važno je da na drugoj stranici napišeš ime djeteta za koje to pravo tražiš i da u rubriku  dijete s težim smetnjama u razvoju ( čini mi se zadnja kolona, pazi u vde kolone piše slično) pišeš *DA,* tek tada ćeš dobiti 831 kn za dd. potrebno je dat i kopiju rješenja.


iva nadam se da si ovo vidjela!!!!!!!!

----------


## iva1602

> iva nadam se da si ovo vidjela!!!!!!!!



jesaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam ! .-)

----------


## jelena.O

onda samo napred i zovni kroz koji dasn i provjeri dal su dobili obavezno šalji uz povratnicu ( ono narančasto)

----------


## Suzizana

> sve stvari u svezi dd idu u žajinu.
> 
> 
> suziana kak je mala?


ma nikad nisam predavala za dd pa nisam znala. 
I je dobro ali još ne ide u školu, odobrena nam je škola u kući tak da nam učka dolazi 3xtj i još 1xtj dođu uči iz eng i vjero.
svi nalazi pokazuju da je sve pet jedino kaj kemo mora primati do 11mj.

----------


## iva1602

cure kad bi nam trebalo rješenje o dječjem otprilike stići? pretpostavljam da bi prvi dječji trebao sjest za njegu u 4.mjesecu?

----------


## jelena.O

rješenje najćešće dolazi u 5. mjeecu, ali lova dođe i ranije

----------


## iva1602

I jos pitanje jedno. Ja sam na produljenom porodiljnom od 23.2 ali s obzirom da je rješenje kasnilo zahtjev za djecji sam poslala 28.2 da li to znaci da bih trebala dobiti djecji i za ovaj mjesec odnosno ozujak ili kako to ide za njegu?

----------


## iva1602

Da li djecji sjeda u tekucem mj za prošli mj isto Ko i porodiljni ili bas sjeda u ožujak za ožujak? Ako me kuzite

----------


## jelena.O

isto ko i porodiljni  ide dd ali oko 18 čini mi se, trebala bi dobiti možda i za 1 dan u 2. mjesecu

njega isto ide ko i porodiljni

----------


## iva1602

jel se nadate isplati ovaj mjesec cure? javite mi ako možda kojoj stigne rješenje meni još nije ništa.....

----------


## jaffa

Ja mislim da sam ja nesto zeznula.

Prvi put sam predavala ove godine za djecji po cenzusu. I vidjela sam da su djecji nesto uvecani ako postoji dijagnoza pa sam na preporuku tete na salteru predala osnovnu dokumentaciju i oni ce tamo obiljezit jel to teze ili ne.
U meduvremenu sam dobila pravo na produljeni porodiljni i automatski pravo na onih 831kn za malenu. Imaju li ta dva doplatka veze jedno sa drugim i jesam li se zeznula zapravo?

----------


## jelena.O

nisi ništ zeznula, do nekog dana ćeš dobiti po onome kaj si predala prvi put, a od kad buš predala nove papire dobit ćeš novu lovu, samo predaj papire i napravi ono kaj sam rekla.

----------


## jaffa

E super hvala  :Smile:  Sad samo da mi stigne rjesenje  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

ne nadaj se rješenju( za dd) prije 5. mjeseca, osim akosi mislila na rješenje od hzzo


nisam skužila jel si sad predala rješenje od komisije to savkak treba predati + novi zahtjev. Od kad ti teće njega, kaji piše datum?

----------


## jaffa

Ne, cekam papire od komisije. Saznala sam telefonski da sam dobila produljenje al papiri nisu jos stigli tako da jos ne znam od kada krece.  :Smile:  Za dd znam. Prva isplata je onda isto u 5. ili mozda i ovaj mjesec? Mislim za redovni dd ne ovaj uvecani.

----------


## iva1602

cure koje ste u veljači predale papire za njegu, je li vam možda sjeo dječji danas?

----------


## jaffa

Isplate dd su u ponedjeljak tek. Ja sam u 2. predala za cenzusni pa se isto nadam prvoj. Ovu za njegu cu tek kasnije dobit.

----------


## iva1602

cure jel vam sjelo danas dječji za njegu??? meni nije!!! nek mi netko da br od žajine gdje ih mou dobiti?  :Sad:

----------


## Anastasia 30

Nije ni meni. Javite ako nekome sjedne uvećani! Možda smo mi ipak za isplatu u svibnju sa zaostatkom.

----------


## MBee

U ZABI je sjeo DD.

----------


## iva1602

> Nije ni meni. Javite ako nekome sjedne uvećani! Možda smo mi ipak za isplatu u svibnju sa zaostatkom.


Ja sam prvi put tražila al samo zbog njege ne zbog imovin,cenzusa.... A ako ne sjedne ovaj mj, da li mi koji primamo za njegu dobijemo i zaostatak za ovaj mj?

----------


## Anastasia 30

> Ja sam prvi put tražila al samo zbog njege ne zbog imovin,cenzusa.... A ako ne sjedne ovaj mj, da li mi koji primamo za njegu dobijemo i zaostatak za ovaj mj?


Ti ceš dobiti od  dana kada si im poslala rješenje o njezi i zahtjev. Ako ne ovaj mjesec, onda slijedeći sa zaostacima, dok obrade zahtjev. Inače uplate prije nego što dobiješ rješenje od njih.

----------


## iva1602

Hvala ti na info... Joj kak sam ljuta dala sam im papire jos krajem veljače i bila ziher kako ce mi danas uplatiti a kad ono ništa.... Znam na koji br u zajinoj da ih nazovem čisto da vidim kaj je s tim, to je uobičajeno da tak kasne s doplatkom za njegu?

----------


## Sanja :)

Da Iva nazovi ih!! Buduci si slala postom,bez povratnice da vidis jel su uopce zaprimili zahtjev? Jer trebalo ti je vec u ozujku sjest za ovih 6dana iz veljace! 
Ako su zaprimili rjesnje dobit ces od dana kad si predala,al ako ga nisu primili e onda nastaje problem!

----------


## jelena.O

nije tak kak veli sanja, jer oni moraju nove zahtjeve ipak odraditi i odobriti, pa tek onda isplatiti.

----------


## lasta

A taj zahtjev-to se kupuje u narodnim novinama (cini mi se da sam negdje procitala ali neznam ni kako se zove taj papir)

----------


## jelena.O

možeš i s neta skinuti, ali ima u sim boljim knjižarama čak i u mslim kvartovskim

----------


## iva1602

Možete zahtjev i sa interneta skinut , čemu kupovati. Jelena jesi ti dobila isplatu jucer? Ja sam ih zvala ali dobit ih to je prava lutrija, i konačno dobijem i onda mi daju neki br na kojem je nonstop zauzeto poludjela sam skroz.  :Smile: ))

----------


## jelena.O

mi nemamo sad pravo na to nisu klinci na njezi još

----------


## Sanja :)

> nije tak kak veli sanja, jer oni moraju nove zahtjeve ipak odraditi i odobriti, pa tek onda isplatiti.


Tocno je tako kako kazem! Jer ovdje se radi od doplatku za njegu djeteta! Naime kad dodes osobno na salter,nema uzmem papire pa cekas obradu! Vec djelatnica na temelju rjesenja o njezi djetea automatski stavlja da ide isplata slijedeci mjesec! Govorim iz iskustva i to u 3 navrata! Kod Ive nije sporno da li ima pravo ili ne! Ona ima pravo na doplatak,ali je pitanje da li je posta pristigla,da li se zagubila...! Jer nije isla osobno,vec je zahtjev slala postom i tu nastaju komplikacije! Nadam se da ce se pozitivno rjesiti!

----------


## jelena.O

dobro je da pita, dal je došlo, da ne bi bio slučaj od nine.

Inače iz mojeg iskustva, oni za *prvi* puta trebaju to obraditi , a onda daju novce, kod produživanja istog prava ne zatežu, ali je dobra stvar da daju sve zaostatke.

----------


## adriana

Jeste li dobile na račun onaj DD od 831 kn?

----------


## Roko_mama

Ja nisam dobila ovaj mjesec dječji za njegu, nastavni je, prošlo rješenje o njezi nam je vrijedilo do 31.03., predala sam i osobno novo rješenje, žena mi nije niš rekla da neću ovaj mjesec dobit, jel stvarno moguće da su nas s njegom skinuli ovaj mjesec. Ja ih zovem jučer cijeli dan na 6 različitih brojeva i ili je zauzeto ili se nitko ne javlja. Katastrofa. Sutra idem u Zagreb, i otić ću osobno tam.

----------


## Sanja :)

> Jeste li dobile na račun onaj DD od 831 kn?


Jesam

----------


## jelena.O

roko kaj si htjela ajde se javi

----------


## Sanja :)

> Ja nisam dobila ovaj mjesec dječji za njegu, nastavni je, prošlo rješenje o njezi nam je vrijedilo do 31.03., predala sam i osobno novo rješenje, žena mi nije niš rekla da neću ovaj mjesec dobit, jel stvarno moguće da su nas s njegom skinuli ovaj mjesec. Ja ih zovem jučer cijeli dan na 6 različitih brojeva i ili je zauzeto ili se nitko ne javlja. Katastrofa. Sutra idem u Zagreb, i otić ću osobno tam.


Ne bi trebali,narocito ako vrijedi do 31.03! Meni je sad sjelo po nastavnom rjesenju! Da nemas kakav minus ili sl.? Ili u banku da vidis da li je sjelo pa kud su novci proknjizeni,ili pokusat njih dobiti! Sretno!

----------


## Sanja :)

> Ja nisam dobila ovaj mjesec dječji za njegu, nastavni je, prošlo rješenje o njezi nam je vrijedilo do 31.03., predala sam i osobno novo rješenje, žena mi nije niš rekla da neću ovaj mjesec dobit, jel stvarno moguće da su nas s njegom skinuli ovaj mjesec. Ja ih zovem jučer cijeli dan na 6 različitih brojeva i ili je zauzeto ili se nitko ne javlja. Katastrofa. Sutra idem u Zagreb, i otić ću osobno tam.


Pada mi n pamet! Npr.ako si po prvom rjesenju predala papire pocetkom mjeseca,onda bi moglo biti,da si u ozujku dobila isplatu za ozujak! A ako si za novo rjesenje predala oko 15.u mjesecu,sada u travnju,onda bi dobila u svibnju za travanj! Nesto mi je zena objasnjavala da zahtejv predan do cca 15.u mjescu ide isti mjesce,a poslije 15.slijedeci mjesec isplata!

----------


## Roko_mama

> roko kaj si htjela ajde se javi


Ma čudno mi je da mi nije sjeo dječji kad ide nastavno, znači nema prekida, novi zahtjev predali,  a  love nema. Uredno mi je do sada sjedao, nema nikakvih problema, pa mi nije jasno gdje je zapelo.

----------


## Roko_mama

Sanja u banci sam bila, nije nigdje zapelo, vele oni jednostavno nekima je sjelo nekima nije, a ove u HZMO nemogu dobit niti na jedan jedini broj.

----------


## iva1602

Cure ma kolegica je isto samo produzivala djecji i isto joj nis nije sjelo , zahtjevi nisu obrađeni svi , zato je nekima sjelo nekima ne... Mene zanima, uspjela sam dobit info da mi je zahtjev zaprimljen 1.3 al je tek 9.4 došao u ruke referenta koji ga obrađuje,sa hrpetinom ostalih, koji onda datum primitka zahtjeva gledaju, odkad cu dobiti isplatu? Meni bi bilo logično da isplata ide od datuma rješenja o njezi a ne primitka zahtjeva, koje su to nebuloze to nije normalno ....

----------


## iva1602

Hoću li uopće dobiti za treći mj ili ne.. Na produljenom porodiljnom sam od 22.2....

----------


## sirius

Datum primitka je kad su ga preuzeli , odnosno 1.3.

----------


## sirius

A sad za tih tjedan dana od kad je njega ranije tekla , ne znam. Ne sjećam se vise.

----------


## Sanja :)

U principu ne,za tih 7dana! Jel to bi znacilo da retroaktivno moraju isplatiti,a toga nema nazalost!

----------


## Sanja :)

> Cure ma kolegica je isto samo produzivala djecji i isto joj nis nije sjelo , zahtjevi nisu obrađeni svi , zato je nekima sjelo nekima ne... Mene zanima, uspjela sam dobit info da mi je zahtjev zaprimljen 1.3 al je tek 9.4 došao u ruke referenta koji ga obrađuje,sa hrpetinom ostalih, koji onda datum primitka zahtjeva gledaju, odkad cu dobiti isplatu? Meni bi bilo logično da isplata ide od datuma rješenja o njezi a ne primitka zahtjeva, koje su to nebuloze to nije normalno ....


Od datuma primitka ide! Po ovom ces dobiti u 5 mj,za 3 i trebala bi za 4mj! Za razliku veljace 7 dana ne

----------


## iva1602

Onda super!!!

----------


## Sanja :)

:Smile:

----------


## Vilma Kremenko

Pozdrav svima!Zanima me informacija koju sam negdje načula,ali nigdje ne mogu točno potvrditi da je istinita.Dali se po novom u primanja računa i dječji doplatak za prošlu godinu?

----------


## jelena.O

ne

----------


## Vilma Kremenko

> Pozdrav svima!Zanima me informacija koju sam negdje načula,ali nigdje ne mogu točno potvrditi da je istinita.Dali se po novom u primanja računa i dječji doplatak za prošlu godinu?


Hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## olivijaa

Meni je uvečani d.d krenuo 5. 12 2013,nisam ga produžavala u veljači,dali se on automatski produžava s obzirom da sam d.d ne ovisi o primanjima a i imaju rješenje do kad mi je njega djeteta ?
A nije mi sje d.d ovaj mjesec pa sam zbunjoza .

----------


## sirius

> Meni je uvečani d.d krenuo 5. 12 2013,nisam ga produžavala u veljači,dali se on automatski produžava s obzirom da sam d.d ne ovisi o primanjima a i imaju rješenje do kad mi je njega djeteta ?
> A nije mi sje d.d ovaj mjesec pa sam zbunjoza .


Obavezno si ga morala produžiti u veljači !!
trci brzo na mirovinsko nositi papire, izgubila si naknadu za dva mjeseca bez mogućnosti da ju dobiješ , idi brzo da ne izgubis još vise!

----------


## jelena.O

evo napokon i ja dobila papire pa idem u potragu za dječji zanima me jedna stvar istina to je u obrascu ovom tu http://www.mirovinsko.hr/UserDocsIma...nicabr.1.7.pdf

ono kaj piše pod 16. Isplata Doplatka za djecu ( zadnja strana)
Priložite tiskanicu* ovlaštenje/suglasnost* koju na Vaš zahtjev popunjava banka u kojoj ste otvorili račun za ispaltu doplatka za djecu

jel tko to davao? mislim to je nešto novo, a zadnjih godinu i pol nismo imali dječji

----------


## Roko_mama

Jelena ja ispunjavam uvijek onaj obrazac koji se kupuje u NN ili u knjižarama, i tamo nema toga, već samo broj računa i banka kod koje je isti otvoren.

Ja vjerojatno neću dobit dječji ni ovaj mjesec, išla sam tamo pitat i rekli su da je zahtjev u obradi i da ću dobit ovaj mjesec duplo, da bi mi danas doma došao poziv da dostavim potvrdu o prihodima za mene i muža te svekrvu koja je isto član kućanstva, i ono na što sam najviše poludila dokaz zašto kao člana kućanstva nismo naveli supruga svekrve (koji je mrtav već 13 g. i ja i moja djeca ga nažalost nismo imali priliku upoznat), a mi tražimo DD samo na osnovu njege a ne cenzusni. Pokušala zvat, naravno da se nitko ne javlja, dobila neku ženu na  broju od centrale koja mi je rekla da referentica to traži jer mi rješava DD za cijelu godinu, a ne samo do 31.05. do kad nam vrijedi rješenje, a ja sam njoj lijepo rekla da sam ja u zahtjevu navela i drugo dijete  i da imam pravo dobivat cenzusni da bi ga tražila za njega, tražila sam ju direktni broj referentice a ona mi je rekla da  nema šanse da mi se javi na telefon jer je u gužvi. Katastrofa. DA bi ja nazvala taj broj i odmah mi se javio neki tip, al naravno to nije bio broj sobe od naše referentice (znači neki se ipak uz svoj posao mogu i javit na telefon), al ova se ne javlja. Pošizit ću. Danas ujutro sam bila u Zagrebu i mogla to riješit da sam znala, a ovak, nit ju mogu dobit nit niš, niti ovaj mjesec ništa od naših 800,00 kuna, poludit ću.

----------


## jelena.O

znaju oni ponekad tražiti, pa im to odnesi kad stigneš.  Istina da ne bi smjeli tražiti , ali nek im je.

ja predala bez te izjave ništ nije pitala.

----------


## Roko_mama

Ma već pet godina predajem papire  i nikad nismo trebali to slat, ja stvarno ne znam. Rekla mi je žena na centrali da joj pošaljem pismeno da ne tražim cenzusno, pa ću poslat faxom.

----------


## jelena.O

i mene su jedne godine tražili da im donesem, donesla sam onda.

Inače večina zahtjeva je s jučerašnjim datumom bila rješena, danas bilo puno tam ljudi koji traže potvrde za vrtić.

----------


## iva1602

Joj Roko mama sad si me bas zbedirala. Jer ja sam tražila isto samo na osnovu njege , do 31.8 sam na produljenom porodiljnom radi malog , i nisam prilozila papire o prihodima niti o članovima kucanstva jer mi je radnica u mom područnom hzmo rekla da to ne treba, pa kak to mogu tražiti ako za njegu samo tražis ne kužim kaj ce im to? Jesi prvi put tražila djecji za njegu ili produljujes stari?

----------


## Roko_mama

Iva kod mene je problem u tome što mi na rješenju o njezi piše da novo vještačenje nije potrebno (odnosno da je ovo konačno i da mi njega završava sa 31.05.), a kod tebe vjerojatno da je novo vještačenje u kolovozu (ili kad već) i vjerojatno je zbog toga tražila. Al je mogla vidjet da je u zahtjevu navedeno i drugo dijete   tako da imam pravo na cenzusni tražila bi ga za njega, al treba malo razmislit.

----------


## iva1602

Danas su bile isplate dječjeg,da li mi za njegu dobijemo isto kad i ovi po cenzusu ili kasnije?

----------


## iva1602

Opet nisam nis dobila  :Sad: ((((((((((

----------


## sirius

Nisam niti ja , tako da nisi jedina .

----------


## iva1602

Strašno  :Sad: (( po tome bi u lipnju trebale dobiti vise od 2400 kn sa zaostacima... Ma bas me zanima...  :Sad:

----------


## Roko_mama

Ja ipak dobila za ovaj i prošli mjesec, srećom da sam reagirala na vrijeme. Iva ja sam prošle godine prošla tak ko i ti i u lipnju dobila skoro 2.500,00 kuna, lijepo je kad su na kupu, ali treba preživjet 2 mjeseca bez njih.

----------


## iva1602

> Ja ipak dobila za ovaj i prošli mjesec, srećom da sam reagirala na vrijeme. Iva ja sam prošle godine prošla tak ko i ti i u lipnju dobila skoro 2.500,00 kuna, lijepo je kad su na kupu, ali treba preživjet 2 mjeseca bez njih.


tocno tako. A da trebala bi dobit dvije i pol... Samo se nadam da nisu zagubili papire , zato cu zvat u ponedjeljak. Jesi dobila rješenje prije novaca?

----------


## sirius

> tocno tako. A da trebala bi dobit dvije i pol... Samo se nadam da nisu zagubili papire , zato cu zvat u ponedjeljak. Jesi dobila rješenje prije novaca?


Iva , ne vjerujem da su zagubili papire. Ja sam im nosila neke dodatne papire prije mjesec dana i onda su provjerili da li su stigli papiri postom ( slala sam ih 27.02. preporuceno bez povratnice). Sve je uredno stiglo , ali je u obradi. I mjesec dana kasnije još uvijek je u obradi. :/

----------


## Marsupilami

> Danas su bile isplate dječjeg,da li mi za njegu dobijemo isto kad i ovi po cenzusu ili kasnije?


Ne postoji vise vrsta djecjih doplataka tako da hzzo ne dijeli doplatke na cenzusne i necenzusne.
Djecji doplatci se uvijek isplacuju svima bez obzira na osnovu  :Wink:

----------


## Roko_mama

Iva nisam dobila rješenje prije novaca, i do sada su uvijek bili novci prije rješenja, a navodno da sada više niti ne šalju rješenja onima koji nisu sporni, već samo onima koji imaju neke promjene u dječjem doplatku. TAk sam bar čula.

----------


## štrumpf

Ove sam godine prvi put ostvarila pravo na dječji i u petak su mi uplatili za protekla 4 mjeseca, ali samo za jedno dijete, a 
imam ih dvoje. Ne znam di je zapelo. Zovem ih cijelo jutro ali se nitko ne javlja.

----------


## jelena.O

za koga si imala pravo na njegu, ne možeš imati na oboje ili ipak imaš cenzurno dd

----------


## štrumpf

Nemam pravo na njegu, obični dd. Očito sam postavila pitanje na krivoj temi.

----------


## jelena.O

nema veze, provjeri jioš jedanput imaš različite cenzuse i po tome i lovu.

----------


## iva1602

Cure, koje niste dobile djecji jos uvijek za njegu, budete li ih zvale, isle tamo provjerit sto je s papirima ili ste sigurne da ce nam isplata konačno bit u lipnju...  Ja ih zovem na ona neka dva broja ali stalno je zauzeto

----------


## aleksandra

Imam pitanje. Dakle,na nezi sam djeteta od 01.02.2013.,dobila sam rjesenje za uvecani djeciji doplatak od 01.03.2013. Da li taj uvecani djeciji nastupa od kada e njega ili kako to vec ide?
Hvala!

----------


## jelena.O

ne nego od kad si predala od tog datuma

----------


## Suzizana

ja sam predala za invalidninu 17.01. i još nisam dobila rješenje  :Rolling Eyes: . naravno da zbog tok nisam predala papire da uvećani. jel sam tu tek saznala da sam mogla predati odmah pa ići i na njihovu komisiju. al onda mi se nije isplatilo više.
ne znam zakaj se sve to tak dugo čeka. neka su dječica jaaakooo bolesna pa nažalost ni ne dočekaju tu invalidninu STRAŠNO  :Crying or Very sad: !

----------


## iva1602

> Iva , ne vjerujem da su zagubili papire. Ja sam im nosila neke dodatne papire prije mjesec dana i onda su provjerili da li su stigli papiri postom ( slala sam ih 27.02. preporuceno bez povratnice). Sve je uredno stiglo , ali je u obradi. I mjesec dana kasnije još uvijek je u obradi. :/



nemoj se previše nadati ni isplati ovaj mj. ja sam isto slala na isti dan kad i ti poštom im je stiglo 1.3 i danas ih nazovem i zahtjev je još u obradi, kažem im da ću doći osobno tamo da riješe zahtjev a ona će meni da je ove god u obradi 70 000 zahtjeva i da se ide po redu, ma...... užas... na kraju mi rekli da im pošaljem požurnicu... ovo je prestrašno kaj oni rade  :Sad:

----------


## sirius

> nemoj se previše nadati ni isplati ovaj mj. ja sam isto slala na isti dan kad i ti poštom im je stiglo 1.3 i danas ih nazovem i zahtjev je još u obradi, kažem im da ću doći osobno tamo da riješe zahtjev a ona će meni da je ove god u obradi 70 000 zahtjeva i da se ide po redu, ma...... užas... na kraju mi rekli da im pošaljem požurnicu... ovo je prestrašno kaj oni rade


Ja bih trebala dobiti ovaj mjesec. Moj je zahtjev određen , ali ga je kontrola bila vratila jer je falilo jedan papir ( a prije toga sam već dva puta nosila dodatne papire , jedan su izgubili od šaltera do fascikla koji sam nosila naknadno ,a drugi su tražili bez veze , mogli su sami sa porezne potvrdu tražiti ).

----------


## iva1602

ja više ne znam kaj da radim oni nisu normalni. prošli tj mi je žena na info tel rekla da bi ovaj mj trebala dobiti isplatu za 3,4 i 5 mj, da bi mi ova danas rekla da neću dobit ni ovaj mj.... užass

----------


## sirius

> ja više ne znam kaj da radim oni nisu normalni. prošli tj mi je žena na info tel rekla da bi ovaj mj trebala dobiti isplatu za 3,4 i 5 mj, da bi mi ova danas rekla da neću dobit ni ovaj mj.... užass


Probaj doznati tko ti je REFERENT pa onda njega stisni. 
 nakon sto su mi izgubili papir koji sam urudbirala na šalteru ja odem direktno u sobu kod svog referenta , i tako svaki put. Stanujem blizu i ne zovem nego idem osobno. Ali ako ti zoves jer si daleko traži isključivo svog referenta na telefon.

----------


## iva1602

referent mi neka Jukić... poslala sam im požurnicu na njene ruke jer mi nije htjela ova na info dat njen br?!

----------


## sirius

> referent mi neka Jukić... poslala sam im požurnicu na njene ruke jer mi nije htjela ova na info dat njen br?!


Koja glupost, nije ti htjela broj dati. Ja sam već prošlih godina zvala referenta na telefon , probaj centralu zvati pa tražiti da te spoje sa tom ili tim jukicem.

----------


## jelena.O

si sigurna da je Ju*K*ić, a ne Vesna Ju*R*ić, ak je ova druga njen broj imam
šaljem ti taj na pp

----------


## jelena.O

može samo pitanje a nije bilo broja na pozivu, moja ga uvijek stavi

ako i nije ova moja, mislim da možeš nazvati moju , pa tražiti svoju ili od tvoje broj

----------


## iva1602

hvala jelena vidjela sam inbox probat ću zvat

----------


## Suzizana

konačno dobila rješenje (nakon 6 mj.) za osobnu invalidninu, predala za uvećani dječji i u ponedjeljak idem u Novu cestu 1, predati za onih 200 kn od grada.
od grada ću počet dobivati u 8, ali nisam pitala kad će biti zaostaci invalidnine i kad će početi isplata uvećanog dječjeg. zna li neko kad bi moglo biti ovo dvoje?

----------


## jelena.O

kad si predala za dd?

----------


## Suzizana

> kad si predala za dd?


10.07.

----------


## jelena.O

onda ti teče dd od tog dana, možeš računati da bi već idući mjesec mogla dobiti tu lovu, ja sam predavala u 5 mjesecu i u 6. sam već dobila dio koji me sljedovao, jučer sam dobila i rješenje, a kad se sve skupa predaje u 2. mjesecu onda lova pretežno sjeda od 5 mjeseca.

----------


## leonisa

ja sam predala u travnju, pocelo mi je od tada teci (dobila sam vec u svibnju) a jucer sam dobila rjesenje.

----------


## Suzizana

ok hvala

----------


## jelena.O

leonisa na kolko si dobila rješenje mislim na njegu

----------


## leonisa

6mj.
sad fino puze, al je daleko od hodanja. i terapeutica je rekla da ni ne treba do rujna.
u listopadu mi istice.

----------


## lasta

S obzirom da su mi njegu djeteta produzili za jos 3 mjeseca trebam li ponovno predati papire za dd (a nisam dobila ni rjesenje za dd za predhodna 3 mjeseca)?

----------


## jelena.O

a lovu si dobila? u svakom slučaju bolje ti je da predaš papire, možeš to i faxom, jel ponekad znaju ili sami prekidati ili slati da se papiri predaju.

----------


## lasta

ma kakva lova...dok to  obrade.Hvala predati cu ja opet sa novim nalazom komisije,sigurno se ne zabune pa isplate dvaput,a sve mislim ako ne predam niti novce ne dobijem.

----------


## Sanja :)

Lasta,trebas

----------


## Sanja :)

Ali ne nosis nalaze,vec rjesenje iz hzzo u hzmo

----------


## jelena.O

mislila je na to nalaz komisije, znači tu kopiju predaš

nadam se da ćeš i poreznu olakšicu si povećati na poreznoj upravi isto s tim papirom, ili sebi ili mužu, naravno to se može i naknadno složiti.

----------


## lasta

hvala na odgovorima(nalaz-rješenje;nisam mislila šta pišem)
poreznu olakšicu ću naknadno(za to nisam znala)

----------


## jelena.O

nalaz je jedan papir koji se biše ne dobiva doma, čak ni ako baš tražiš, nekkad je išo po difoltu

----------


## mum051013

Bok!
Jeli zna netko mogu li tražiti uvećani dječji doplatak bez njege jer s obzirom da mi je treće dijete imam pravo na 3 god porodiljnog?I od koje dobi djeteta se može tražiti takav doplatak,na onaj obični nemam pravo,hvala :Very Happy:

----------


## jelena.O

ne, osim ako predaš na njihovu komisiju i dobiš odobrenje, ali da ti kažem oni ne vole to odobravati .

ali možeš ako imaš pravo na dd, tražiti pa dobiješ gratis +500 kn na treće i/ ili četvrto ( peto ne dobiva gratis ništa)

----------


## sirius

> Bok!
> Jeli zna netko mogu li tražiti uvećani dječji doplatak bez njege jer s obzirom da mi je treće dijete imam pravo na 3 god porodiljnog?I od koje dobi djeteta se može tražiti takav doplatak,na onaj obični nemam pravo,hvala


Moze se tražiti , ali odobravaju samo u slučaju jako teških oštećenja zdravlja za koje bi se odobravala invalidnina.
npr. nas su odbili jer dijete nije dovoljno bolesno za invalidninu , ali imam pravo na njegu ( kćer će uskoro 5 godina).
znaci , ako je dijete bolesno traži njegu jer ti je to povoljnije . 
Ako dijete nije bolesno i nemaš pravo na dd na osnovu imovinskog cenzusa , tada nemaš niti pravo na dodatak za treće dijete.

----------


## Suzizana

prekjučer mi je uplaćen prvi dd. šta nisam trebala ili budem još dobiti nekakvo rješenje?
za invalidninu i ono od grada sam dobila rješenje prije.

----------


## MBee

Budeš dobila doma rješenje.

----------


## pisalica

Danas sam čula da navodno imam pravo na dd. pročitala sam ove 3 strane postova, al ta papirologija mi je koma, pa nisam pohvatala što trebam učiniti. Dakle, porodiljni mi ističe danas, 05.09. Imam rješenje za njegu djeteta do veljače, kad trebam nositi nove papire na HZZO komisiju. Molim odgovore:
1. da li to znači da imam pravo na dd za njegu bez obzira na imovinski cenzus?
2. da li se papiri mogu predavati s bilokojim datumom?
3. da li to znači da trebam odnest papire u hzmo i dobijem dd od dana kad te papire predam
I najvažnije od svega
4. koje točno papire trebam predati (sve) i št obavezno moram napisati i obratiti pozornost (netko je spominjao nekakvu izjavu o odricanju dd za imovinski cenzus i označit DA za dijete s poteškoćama u razvoju)
HVALA!!

----------


## iva1602

> Danas sam čula da navodno imam pravo na dd. pročitala sam ove 3 strane postova, al ta papirologija mi je koma, pa nisam pohvatala što trebam učiniti. Dakle, porodiljni mi ističe danas, 05.09. Imam rješenje za njegu djeteta do veljače, kad trebam nositi nove papire na HZZO komisiju. Molim odgovore:
> 1. da li to znači da imam pravo na dd za njegu bez obzira na imovinski cenzus?
> 2. da li se papiri mogu predavati s bilokojim datumom?
> 3. da li to znači da trebam odnest papire u hzmo i dobijem dd od dana kad te papire predam
> I najvažnije od svega
> 4. koje točno papire trebam predati (sve) i št obavezno moram napisati i obratiti pozornost (netko je spominjao nekakvu izjavu o odricanju dd za imovinski cenzus i označit DA za dijete s poteškoćama u razvoju)
> HVALA!!


1.da
2.mogu ali sto ranije predas ranije ce te obraditi... Čekala sam tri mj na prvu isplatu!
3. Da, dd dobivas od dana kad si predala papire. Isplata ide u tekucem mj za mj prije, npr.u 9.mj je isplata za 8.mj
4. Kopiju rješenja o njezi, napises izjavu da tražis rješenje na temelju njege a ne imovin.cenzusa, označis svugdje na zahtjevu gdje piše dijete sa tezim ostecenjima zdravlja DA, kopija kartice tekuceg računa, mislim da je to sve ali daj odi na stranicu od hzmo pa si provjeri a ima i broj info telefona gdje možeš dobit sve info bas u vezi djecjeg. Ne znam jesam li ti jos kaj zaboravila napisat...

----------


## iva1602

Papire nosis u hzmo, u ulicu andrije zaje 44 ili posaljes postom preporučeno... Preporučam ti da odes 
tamo jer budeš prije dobila isplatu ako osobno odneses,ako si iz zg...

----------


## iva1602

Dobivas djecji za njegu 831 kn

----------


## pisalica

Ovo je bilo stvarno brzo. Hvala puno!!
Predat ću odmah u ponedjeljak, nadam se.

----------


## pisalica

Prema onome na njihovim stranicama još trebam kopiju osobne za sebe (i za muža?) i rodni list djeteta?

----------


## iva1602

Da da i kopiju rodnog lista djeteta. I osobnih,tvoja i muzeva.

----------


## jaffa

Na njezi sam za dijete, nova komisija mi je u 11.mj. Uglavnom, na rjesenju za dd (831kn) mi pise da je do 28.2. E sad, mene zanima, ako mi ne produze njegu (a mislim da bi trebali) dali ja imam taj dd do 2.mj ili se automatski prekida?

----------


## MBee

Naravno da se prekida, imaš pravo na DD dok ostvaruješ pravo na njegu. Ako to slučajno ne produže dužna si ih obavjestiti o promjeni i prekida ti se DD.

----------


## jaffa

Hvala  :Smile:  Znaci obzirom da imam pravo na cenzusni umjesto tih 831kn bi dobivala automatski 199 sto imam pravo po tome, ili moram izvodit bjesne gliste?  :Laughing:   Pripremam se na sto ako, nikad ne znas.

----------


## MBee

Čisto sumnjam da je kod nas išta automatski  :Smile:  Nažalost sam sigurna da ćeš morati donositi drugu vrstu papirologije koja treba za cenzusni. Zašto bi bilo jednostavno kad može komplicirano, moto naše birokracije  :Smile:

----------


## jaffa

Jao  :Laughing:  a dobro. Sta se mora nije tesko. Barem tako kazu  :Laughing:

----------


## iva1602

Ja sam novo rješenje o njezi poslala preporučeno na hzmo, jesam li dobro napravila ? Ili moram osobno ici ?

----------


## jelena.O

sve je ok dobro si napravila, mogla si čekat i dok te tetka zovne ( moja redovno zove i šalje na pol vještaćenja) pa joj pretežno faxam

----------


## iva1602

Jelena tko je tvoj referent , daj mi tu molim te napisi taj br faxa ... Ako ti nije problem. Hvala

----------


## jelena.O

sad ne znam jel smijem javno( mada sam prije pisala o njoj), a i nemam broj kod sebe

htjela sam napomenuti da mene moja redovno zna zvati puno prije nek sam bilo kakvi papir dobila, jer ona misli da sam to dobila tak mi svaki put veli.

----------


## corny

Sori na upadanju ovako, samo vidim kroz priču da uz dječji za njegu postoji neki dodatak i od grada? jel to samo od Zagreba, ili sam ja nešto pogrešno razumjela? Imam dvije mame u okolini s bolesnom djecom i mislim da nijedna ne dobiva ništa osim tog posebnog dd.

----------


## MBee

Od grada Zagreba se dobije 100 ili 200kn, ali to je za djecu koja imaju invalidninu.

----------


## corny

MBee, ova djeca o kojoj govorim imaju invalidninu. Ajd ako netko zna dali itko drugi daje, tj.ijedan drugi grad, znam da bi im to dobro došlo. Hvala na svakoj info!

----------


## jelena.O

Mbee gdje piše obavijest o tome ( daj link), da corny može zguglati u svom gradu

----------


## MBee

Prva stavka pod OBLICI POMOĆI:

http://www.czss-zagreb.hr/drugi-oblici-pomoci

----------


## jelena.O

corny imate li vi stranicu svojeg czzo?

----------


## corny

bas sam gledala, imaju stranicu, ali je dosta nepregledno... prenijet cu tim mamama pa nek vide, mozda imaju pravo.... hvala cure

----------


## jelena.O

nije li to na nivou države, istina mnogi ne znaju jel nitko ne priča

----------


## MBee

Nije na nivou države, to gradovi odlučuju. Isto kao npr. u Zagrebu besplatni gradski prijevoz za korisnike invalidnine.

----------


## pisalica

Pozdrav, opet ja s pitanjem...naime njegu imam do veljače, pa uskoro nosim nove papire za produljenje, al me zanima; na rješenju za dd je pisalo da vrijedi dok se ne promjene uvjeti (NE piše do 28.2.), pa me zanima znate li da li trebam ponovno tražit za ovu godinu ili...? Ili ako mi produže samo odnesem novo rješenje HZZO? mislila sam da su svi dd do 28.2. i da se uvijek mora ponovno podnosit..?

----------


## pisalica

U međuvremenu dobila odgovor na upit mailom na HZMO, pa ako još nekog zanima isto pitanje: do kraja veljače treba podnesti samo zahtjev, bez dodatne dokumentacije, a kad budem imala novo rješenje HZZOa, onda im treba to poslati.

----------


## iva1602

što sve treba priložit uz zahtjev , za nas koji smo na njezi djeteta s ošteć.zdravlja?  treba li kakav dokument od hzzo o isplatama naknada za njegu?

----------


## MBee

Ne treba. Ako je nastavno pravo samo Zahtjev.

----------


## jaffa

Ovakoca, rjesenje za njegu mi je do 11.2014. 
Termin kada moram otvoriti novi porodiljni je 2.4.
Ima li smisla ici na czzs sa molbom da mi se dd ne prekida obzirom da je rjesenje o njezi do studenog? Djetetu nije bolje, nakon rjesenja je i konvulzije dobila, i dalje ide na vjezbe itd...

----------


## leonisa

ne kuzim.
do kraja ozujka se predaje zahtjev za tekucu godinu za dd na temelju njege.
ne znam da li se dopust prekida kad ti nastupa drugi porodiljni.
zahtjev mozes polsati i postom.

----------


## jaffa

Prekida se jer moram otvoriti novi 28 dana prije termina i javiti da zatvaram njegu. I onda opet nakon nekih 2mj vratit na njegu.

----------


## jaffa

Odnosno uvecani dd nije kad ga predas pa da vrijedi do iduceg 28.2., nego do kraja rjesenja, odnosno prekida njege.

----------


## leonisa

tako je, dok ti ne istekne njega. ili prodje godina, a njega jos nije istekla.

ako ti je tlaka, onda podnesi zahtjev ponovno kad ces otvarati, nakon isteka obaveznog porodiljnog jer bi dobila oko 400kn za tih 14 dana.
ako ti tih 400kn nesto znaci, podnesi ga i sada. to je na tebi.

----------


## jaffa

Ne kuzim odakle 14 dana?  :Smile:  Malo sam smotana :D

Po meni je to rupa negdje od 2.4.2014. do cca 1.7.2014. sto se tice dd od 831kn

----------


## leonisa

cekaj, jel ti vec imas rjesenje od prosle godine i predala si zahtjev za dd? i primala dd?
bez obzira kada je zahtjev podnesen (pa i u prosincu 2013.) mora se do kraja 3. mj predati novi ako se zeli ostvariti pravo na dd i nakon ozujka.
pa kako dd obicno sjeda oko 18. racunam od 18.3.-02.04. kad ces ga prekinuti.

jel znas da za prekid moras takodjer hzzou pisati zahtjev o prekidu?

----------


## jaffa

Ahaaa, ma to znam, idem predat za nastavak sad u ponedjeljak  :Smile:  
Na njezi + dd sam od 1.5. 2013. i trenutno rjesenje mi je do studenog 2014. Ali novi termin poroda mi je 1.5.2014. pa moram prekinuti njegu, to znam. Samo me zanima jeli postoji sansa da dd ostane obzirom na rjesenje koje jos nece isteci. 
U hzmo ne znaju reci, kazu da se obratim czzs.

----------


## leonisa

e to ne znam, ne znam mozes li koristiti oba prava.
no svi koji imaju rjesenje do nekog datuma u 2014. nakon ozujka, do kraja ozujka trebaju podnjeti zahtjev. bez ikakvih drugih papira, samo zahtjev.

recimo, ja sam u studenom predala produzetak i imam do studenog 2014. i bez obzira na to sto sam predala u studenom, moram ponovo sada. ali samo zahtjev, bez rjesenja (jer ga oni vec tamo imaju, predala sam ga kad sam podnosila zahtjev za produzenje).

----------


## jaffa

Tako sam i ja, u studenom predala za produzenje i sada opet moram  :Smile:  A ovo za dd cu se prosetati do czzs pa cu pitat, nije mi daleko barem. Pa onda javim ako kome zatreba  :Smile: 
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

sad sam malo citala.
obaveznim porodiljnim se prekida (stopira) dopust (ako nakon isteka porodiljnog rjesenje jos uvijek vrijedi nastavlja se, a ako ne, ide se iznova sa zahtjevom, vjestacenjem...), a posto taj dd dobivas na temelju njege, gubis pravo na njega, jer ne koristis dopust radi njege djeteta vec obavezni porodiljni.
nastavit ces ga dobivati kada ponovo budes koristila njegu.

----------


## leonisa

aj ako ces pitati, javi sta su ti rekli.

----------


## jaffa

Moze  :Smile:  Ici cu, nemam sta izgubiti  :Smile: 

E, gdje si to nasla? Navodno nakon 2mj od poroda mogu preci nazad na njegu.

----------


## jelena.O

sad kolko je to navodno, inače prije par godina recimo Pink-os nije mogla dobiti njegu natrag dok novo dete nije navršilo godinu dana,  s time da je išla na novo vještaćenje, kaj si rekla zakaj muž ti ne može na srv?

----------


## jaffa

Da to se sjecam da si rekla. Idem i tako u Jukicevu koji dan po potvrdu o isplatama za vrtic pa cu se zaletiti pitat u pravnoj. Jedna poznanica je isla sa 6mj na njegu.
Njemu nema sanse da bi pristali na to na poslu  :Sad:  Odnosno imao bi kasnije problema.

----------


## jelena.O

ma daj nek pita, zakaj bi imal posljedice.

----------


## jaffa

Ma moze pitat ali vjerojatno bi onda trebao dobiti zamjenu za ostatak radnog vremena zbog prirode posla a to je malo zeznutno. Privatnici...

----------


## jelena.O

ma nije zeznuto sve se može nek pita

----------


## jaffa

> Prekida se jer moram otvoriti novi 28 dana prije termina i javiti da zatvaram njegu. I onda opet nakon nekih 2mj vratit na njegu.


Evo bila sam u Jukicevoj u pravnoj sluzbi. Teta kaze da kad se beba rodi predam zahtjev da se vratim na njegu i to ide onda cim dobijem rjesenje, bez novog vjestacenja  :Smile:  Znaci cca mjesec-dva nakon poroda  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

nadam se da bu tak u prošlosti toga nije bilo

----------


## poi

Bog cure, 
Dobila sam rješenje od Hzzo za SRV za njegu djeteta do 3 god na 5 mjeseci, zanima me da li imam pravo na uvećani dd (  na onaj cenzusni nemam)

----------


## jelena.O

naravno da imaš predaj čim prije papire, na drugoj stranici gdi piše djete s teškom oštećenjem zdravlja napiši DA

----------


## poi

> naravno da imaš predaj čim prije papire, na drugoj stranici gdi piše djete s teškom oštećenjem zdravlja napiši DA


Danas dobila rješenje da nemam pravo, piše da ne postoji teže oštećenje zdravlja te nema osnove za priznavanje prava na doplatak prema čl. 22 Zakona

----------


## Tanči

Imam pitanje: doplatak za njegu se dobiva samo ako je jedan od roditelja na dopustu za njegu ili na 4 sata radi?
Meni su rekli da nemam pravo raditi 4 sata jer mi je muž u mirovini pa onda ispada da nemamo ni pravo na doplatak ili?
Drugi lijek koji su maloj uveli nema paralelu i moramo ga plaćati i to koliko sam shvatila dosta i sad me zanima da li postoji neki način da dobijemo ili doplatak ili taj lijek besplatno jer fakat nije fer. Em mi je muž u mirovini koja je nekoliko puta manja od plaće, em ispada da ništa ne možemo dobiti nego ćemo još i plaćati, a dijete je kronično bolesno.

----------


## jelena.O

a jel si pitala dal može dobiti invalidninu? hajde se poveži s sirius i suzianu 


inače ak si mislila na doplatak na njegu hajde to pitaj u czzo jel su oni nadležni za to.

pogeldaj i tu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79680-U...ak-(bez-njege)

----------


## Tanči

Nisam pitala za invalidninu. Nije mi to palo na pamet.
Rečeno mi je u bolnici za rad na 4 sata, ali je onda ispalo da to mogu dobiti samo ako smo oboje zaposleni.
Kako je muž u mirovini od 11/2013 onda ja ne mogu dobiti rad na 4 sata kad je on doma.
Gledam sad formulare za dječji doplatak, ali tamo niš ne piše o zdravstvenom stanju djeteta.
Ne znam, novo mi je sve ovo.
Znači, moram u centar za socijalnu skrb?

----------


## jelena.O

ajde prouči si ono kaj sam ti linkala

----------


## sirius

> Nisam pitala za invalidninu. Nije mi to palo na pamet.
> Rečeno mi je u bolnici za rad na 4 sata, ali je onda ispalo da to mogu dobiti samo ako smo oboje zaposleni.
> Kako je muž u mirovini od 11/2013 onda ja ne mogu dobiti rad na 4 sata kad je on doma.
> Gledam sad formulare za dječji doplatak, ali tamo niš ne piše o zdravstvenom stanju djeteta.
> Ne znam, novo mi je sve ovo.
> Znači, moram u centar za socijalnu skrb?


Po novom ( nacula sam , nije provjereno) moze se traziti dd zbog teske bolesti djeteta i kad se ne ( moze) ostvariti pravo na srv ili njegu zbog tehnickih pojedinosti. 
Dijete se vjestaci , kao i za osobnu invalidninu.
e, sad, kako to nije provjreno mozes pitati na mirovinskom.
mozda su se stvari promjenile jer prije 5 godina nama su glatko odbili dd za tesko bolesno dijete jer nije bilo dovoljno bolesno ( niti dovoljno bolesno za invalidninu).
ali kao sto sam pisala ,moze se probati trziti. Tj. Sigurno se moze probati traziti , samo je pitanje da li ce odobriti.
za invalidninu pitaj na centru za socijalnu skrb, za dd na mirovinsko.

----------


## poi

Jel ima netko tko je na Srv do treće god djeteta i da ima uvećani dd, ili znate li koga bi mogla pitati jel imam pravo na taj dd,
Hvala

----------


## poi

Jel ima netko tko koristi SRV za njegu djeteta do 3 god i ima uvećani dd, zanima me jer su meni rekli na HZMO da nemam pravo, i da li netko zna koga bi mogla pitati jel imam pravo :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Jel ima netko tko koristi SRV za njegu djeteta do 3 god i ima uvećani dd, zanima me jer su meni rekli na HZMO da nemam pravo, i da li netko zna koga bi mogla pitati jel imam pravo


To mi je skroz cudno jer se to pravo dobivanjem srv-a ili njege odobravalo po clanku 22.
jedino ako se nesto nije promjenilo. Idem malo pogledati po njihovim stranicama.

----------


## Suzizana

Cure, ste vi dobile prošli mjesec dd? I ima pravo na dd na temelju invalidnine i nismo prošli mj. dobili niš. Na radiju su rekli da je isplata kasnila tjedan dana. Ima li tko kakva saznanja o isplati ili kome da se obratim da pitam? Neki broj ili savjet?

----------


## sirius

> Cure, ste vi dobile prošli mjesec dd? I ima pravo na dd na temelju invalidnine i nismo prošli mj. dobili niš. Na radiju su rekli da je isplata kasnila tjedan dana. Ima li tko kakva saznanja o isplati ili kome da se obratim da pitam? Neki broj ili savjet?


Predala si zahtjev u veljaci?

----------


## Suzizana

Da, predala sam za produljenje u veljači!

----------


## sirius

> Da, predala sam za produljenje u veljači!


 Onda ce doci. I meni prosli mjesec nista nije sjelo.
koliko znam u medijima je bilo da ce isplata biti ovaj mjesec za oba mjeseca.

----------


## Suzizana

aaaa, onda dobro! tnx

----------


## Suzizana

curke, danas me zvala gđa iz HZZM u vezi dd (nekaj smo krivo ispunili) pa sam ju pitala za isplatu.
niti ovaj mjesec ne bude dd nego će biti svi zaostaci isplaćeni u lipnju.

----------


## mašnica

Ja nemam dd na temelju njege, ali svejedno: zvala sam naš područni HZMO i službenica mi je rekla da je do neki dan riješeno tek 1/3 zahtjeva i da ne znaju što se događa i zašto, da se u Zagrebu ne javljaju.

Toliko o umreženosti naših službi... Naš zahtjev nije obrađen (nastavni dd) što je onda velika vjerojatnost da niti ovaj mjesec nećemo dobiti isplatu  :Sad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Shock:

----------


## Moe

Dobila sam produljenje porodiljnog na 4 mjeseca na temelju hipo/hipertonusa i vježbanja na Goljaku. Imam li pravo na dječji doplatak (jer temeljem prosjeka primanja po članu nemam).

----------


## jelena.O

naravno čim prije ispuni formular na drugoj strani gdi piše djete s težim smetnjama ( zadnja rubrika) u razvoju napiši *Da*

----------


## jelena.O

> curke, danas me zvala gđa iz HZZM u vezi dd (nekaj smo krivo ispunili) pa sam ju pitala za isplatu.
> niti ovaj mjesec ne bude dd nego će biti svi zaostaci isplaćeni u lipnju.


a kaj ste mogli fulat na formularu? jel to ona sad rješila, ili ćeš morat još i ti prekrajat?

----------


## Suzizana

> a kaj ste mogli fulat na formularu? jel to ona sad rješila, ili ćeš morat još i ti prekrajat?


ma MM je zabunom stavio i sina da treba primiti dd i javila se preljubazna ženica i rekla da napišem izjavu da tražim dd samo za kćer. da ona to vidi ali joj treba izjava faxom da mi ne šalje poziv. uglavnom rješeno sve u par minuta.

----------


## iva1602

> Dobila sam produljenje porodiljnog na 4 mjeseca na temelju hipo/hipertonusa i vježbanja na Goljaku. Imam li pravo na dječji doplatak (jer temeljem prosjeka primanja po članu nemam).


IMAŠ PRAVO. kopiraj rješenje od njege i zajedno sa zahtjevom za dječji i potrebnim ostalim papirima odnesi u Žajinu 44, zagreb. najbolje je da osobno odneseš, u protiovnom ćeš čekati da riješe zahtjev par mjeseci. dakle nemoj slati poštom, ja sam iz istog razloga na njezi s malim, čekala sam prošle godine 3 mj dječji doplatak

----------


## angel 1

Samo da prijavim novost u vezi papira za dd- tko predaje prvi put..  Sad više ne može preslika kartice tekućeg računa već sam morala ići u banku po neku potvrdu- u zabi vec imaju neku šprancu-suglasnost da mi se isplaćuje dd na moj tekući s tim i tim brojem i iban banke ( ovo im je novo i bitno sada)..

----------


## jelena.O

to inače piše i na papirima ak se malo bolje čita,

----------


## llella

ja sam predala bez te potvrde, žena me samo tražila da na kopiju nadopišem da potvrđujem da je to moj broj :Confused: 
predala sam krajem 3 mjeseca, još ništa nisam dobila, ni rješenje, a niti novce, mislim da je vrijeme da zovem....

----------


## mašnica

llela zovi, ja zvala i rekli su mi da je naš zahtjev obrađen i sada čekamo isplatu i zaostataka naravno

----------


## llella

zovem, ali nitko se ne javlja
ima netko neki broj na koji s netko i javi...

----------


## jelena.O

zovi iza 18. ak ne bude isplata

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam zvala bespl.telef.i one brojeve fiksne ima na njihovim str.svi kazu zovite ovaj broj pa onaj broj ali na kraju sam uspjela dobiti info. Budi uporna..nisam broj spremila nazalost

----------


## Calista

Ja sam sa njege presla na SRV. Sto nemam vise pravo na dd?

----------


## sirius

> Ja sam sa njege presla na SRV. Sto nemam vise pravo na dd?


Imas.

----------


## jelena.O

predaj papire kopiju rješenja, ako nije bilo prekida trebala bi dobiti i zaostatke

----------


## Calista

Hvala cure , dobila sam mirovinsko...moram rjesenje o SRV poslati postom (iako bi oni to trebali dobivati automatski od HZZO-a)
Dakle, u Zajinu 44  :Smile:

----------


## MBee

Nikada to ne ide automatski. I nemoj slati fax-om jer ni to nije sigurno.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Imam pitanjce:
MM je zatražio produljenu njegu za jednog sinčića zbog kašnjenja u govorno jezičnom razvoju. Po dohotku nemamo pravu na doplatak.
Imamo li pravo na uvećani dječji doplatak?
Još nemamo prvostupanjsko rješenje, tek čekamo komisiju.
Imamo li pravo na ikakvu pomoć osim te produljene njege?

----------


## jelena.O

a jel sad radite oboje?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Da, ja sam obrtnik, a mm na roditeljskom dopustu, inače u radnom odnosu.

----------


## sirius

> Da, ja sam obrtnik, a mm na roditeljskom dopustu, inače u radnom odnosu.


1. Imate pravo na dd za dijete sa teskocama u razvoju ( 850 kn), ako vam odobre njegu .
    To nema veze sa imovinskim cemzusom.
2. Kada vam odobre njegu, rjesenje i zahtjev predajete na mirovinsko.
3. Nemate pravo na nikakve druge dodatke .

----------


## jelena.O

> Da, ja sam obrtnik, a mm na roditeljskom dopustu, inače u radnom odnosu.


ok,kad ste predali?

----------


## jaffa

Sada tek vidim da nisam napisala. Uglavnom 70 dana od poroda sam se mogla vratiti na njegu, vratila sam se kada je bebac imao 3 mjeseca igrom slucaja. Obzirom da mi je rjesenje za njegu bilo do studenog nisam morala nove papire nositi nego sam samo u pravnoj zahtjev popunila. Bila sam osobno u Zajinu pitati sta je sa djecjim uvecanim za vrijeme dok nisam na njezi (tih 70 + dana) i rekli su mi da se ne prekida jer imam rjesenje vazece. Bila sam osobno u pravnoj sluzbi i gledala je bas moj predmet. Eto, ako kome zatreba  :Smile:

----------


## jaffa

Htjela sam kvotat ali mi nije proslo, sada sam uletila kao padobranac :D

----------


## sirius

> Sada tek vidim da nisam napisala. Uglavnom 70 dana od poroda sam se mogla vratiti na njegu, vratila sam se kada je bebac imao 3 mjeseca igrom slucaja. Obzirom da mi je rjesenje za njegu bilo do studenog nisam morala nove papire nositi nego sam samo u pravnoj zahtjev popunila. Bila sam osobno u Zajinu pitati sta je sa djecjim uvecanim za vrijeme dok nisam na njezi (tih 70 + dana) i rekli su mi da se ne prekida jer imam rjesenje vazece. Bila sam osobno u pravnoj sluzbi i gledala je bas moj predmet. Eto, ako kome zatreba


Dobro je znati.  :Smile:

----------


## lego kockica

povrat DD
molim ako mi netko može pomoći. U 10 mj 2014 sam dobila od HZZO a da mi ističe pravo na produljene uvećanog dječjeg doplatka sa datumom 25. 05. 2014. To je ok. S obzirom na to da ne kontroliram sve uplate na račun a i mislila sam da su to zaostaci tj unatrag da je uplaćeno oni su mi jos u 6 i 7 mj uplatili po 831 kn
danas sam dobila Postupak pred sud da moram u roku 8 dana vratit 1663 kn koje su mi oni svojom greškom uplatili Što sad?? ja nemam tih 1663 kn sada što mogu učiniti, koja su ,mmoja prava??
hvala

----------


## Tanči

Ne znam koja su prava kad potrošiš ono što ti ne pripada, ali znam da novac moraš vratiti.
Inače slijedi ovrha.
Bilo kakva žalba ne odgađa ovrhu.
Svi su sada jako brzi kad treba ovršiti novce.
Meni je davno isto tako sjela jedna uplata više, ali je ja nisam dirala jer sam znala da mi ne može pripadati.
Otišla sam to reći tamo gdje treba i oni su to riješili.
Ni u ludilu mi nije palo na pamet novac dignuti i potrošiti.
Ne razumijem ovo sa zaostacima; kakve si zaostatke mislila ili trebala dobiti?

----------


## iva1602

primam dječji za njegu već dvije godine, imam rješenje do rujna, i nisam dobila ovaj mjesec isplatu (zahtjev sam predala u roku, u veljači kako je i trebalo)...ne razumijem uopće što oni glumataju i ako imam rješenje do rujna kaj će im taj zahtjev i zašto mi nisu isplatili? da li se kome dogodilo isto???

----------


## sirius

> primam dječji za njegu već dvije godine, imam rješenje do rujna, i nisam dobila ovaj mjesec isplatu (zahtjev sam predala u roku, u veljači kako je i trebalo)...ne razumijem uopće što oni glumataju i ako imam rješenje do rujna kaj će im taj zahtjev i zašto mi nisu isplatili? da li se kome dogodilo isto???


Da li si poslala ponovni zahtjev u veljaci?

----------


## iva1602

> Da li si poslala ponovni zahtjev u veljaci?


da!!!

----------


## sirius

> da!!!


Onda ce stici kad obrade . Vjerojatno slijedeci mjesec ( za 2 mjeseca).
meni isto nije stiglo, i tako bude skoro svake godine.

----------


## iva1602

bilo mi je čudno jer su mi prošle godine isplaćivali bez apsolutno ikakvog prekida... a dobro, valjda će biti sve skupa idući mjesec...

----------


## lala83

Help! 
Dakle, u siječnju ove godine sam predala zahtjev za njegu djeteta na hzzo i za uvećani doplatak na czzs u Puli. Sinu mi je dijagnosticiran Arnold chiari sindrom.
Njega mi je odobrena istog mjeseca na godinu dana.
 Iz czzs su mi u ožujku javili da sad vještačenje provodi hzzo i da su im proslijedili moj zahtjev i da moram dugo i strpljivo čekati. I sada u rujnu smo pozvani na komisiju u Rijeku jer u Puli nisu oformili za predškolsku djecu. 
Danas smo bili na komisiji i kako je dijete jako plakalo izašla sam s njim dok je muž ostao odgovarati na pitanja o malome.  E sad, on kaže da su mu rekli da nemamo pravo na onih 850 kn več samo na nekih 300 kn  :Confused:  Ne znam da li ih je krivo shvatio ili što. Mislila sam da se taj doplatak dobiva na temelju njege automatski.  Ima li taj dd kakve veze sa prihodima? 
 Uglavnom, kako za mjesec dana radimo kontrolni MR rekli su da pošaljemo faxom nalaz pa da će odlučit sta ce nam odobriti, kao možda i invalidninu. Po meni nema šanse za invalidninu, niti je tražim, nije dijete u teškom stanju. Ali zašto nemamo pravo na tih 850 kn ??? Stvarno se nadam da je mm krivo shvatio. I zašto se mora toliko čekati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jelena.O

ako imas odobrenu njegu imas prqvo i na djecji od 831kunu, kopije od rjesenja si trebala predat u mirovinski bar tak ide u zagrebu, ivalidnina je nesto drugo i ocito dosta petljaju s njom, ak imas pravo na invalidninu onda imas i na neke jos dodatke.
U svakom slucajy cim prije predaj papire za djecji, nazalost izgleda da si puno loveizgubila koje si mogla utrosit na klinca.

----------


## lala83

Ima li koja forumašica iz Pule da je nedavno predavala za doplatak za njegu ?
Stvarno ne znam što bih mislila. Pa svi su me upućivali na czzs za doplatak ovdje u Puli. Bila sam kod socijalne radnice na razgovoru, koja mi je rekla da čemo dobiti sve zaostatke od dana kada smo predavali.  I da komisija odlučuje da li dobivamo 1250 kn ili tih 831 kn. Ja invalidninu nisam nikad tražila. Ona je ispunila obrazac i njoj sam predala sve papire.  Jedino što eto od ožujka ne dolazi komisija u czss već šalju na komisiju u hzzo . Morati ću opet otiči do socijalne radnice da vidim na čemu smo.

----------


## sirius

Ako koristis njegu tada DD dobivas po drugoj osnovi. Ne trebas komisiju.
samo predas rjesenje od hzzo-a. Ako si predala za djecji , a ne za invalidninu, tada mozes traziti povrat sredstava od dana kada si predala za DD. Ako si ispunila papir za invalidninu tada moras predati ponovo papire za DD sa rjesenjem od HZZO -a, ali to tek ide od dana predaje.

----------


## sirius

Moras vidjeti kakav si tocno obrazac ispunila.

----------


## lala83

Ovako mi pise u zakljucku: 
Odreduje se vjestacenje za (ime djeteta) u svrhu priznavanja prava za doplatak za pomoc i njegu. 
I soc radnica je rekla da je to nekih 850 kn i da ne ovisi o prihodima.  
A sada citam ovdje da vjestacenje nije potrebno  i da se predaje na mirovinskom. Pa sam zbunjena malo.

----------


## sirius

> Ovako mi pise u zakljucku: 
> Odreduje se vjestacenje za (ime djeteta) u svrhu priznavanja prava za doplatak za pomoc i njegu. 
> I soc radnica je rekla da je to nekih 850 kn i da ne ovisi o prihodima.  
> A sada citam ovdje da vjestacenje nije potrebno  i da se predaje na mirovinskom. Pa sam zbunjena malo.


Dopatak za pomoc i njegu je opet neka 3 stvar. Pitaj bolje na mirovinskom.

----------


## jelena.O

imate mirovinski?

da  i taj dodatak ne podleže prihodima

----------


## lala83

Bila sam na mirovinskom,samo na salteru,referenti su bili zauzeti pa mi je gospoda rekla da tu predajem i sta moram predati. Ja sam u onom ludilu nakon operacije   sina stvarno bila uvjerena da sam predala za doplatak za njegu,a predala sam za doplatak za pomoc i njegu na czss -zvuci otprilike isto. Tako da cu predati i na mirovinsko u pon, a czss ce mi eventualno odobriti tih 350 kn. Dobila bih i zaostatke. Koliko sam shvatila moze se primati i jedno i drugo. Ili ne?

----------


## jelena.O

Moze

----------


## Cheerilee

Istovremeno je moguće koristiti samo jednu od mjera koje se ostvaruju na czss... 

Ja dobivam invalidninu (czss), porodiljni do 8. godine (hzzo) i uvećani dječji (hzmo)...

----------


## lala83

Dakle imam njegu djeteta od hzzo-a, predati ću na mirovinsko za doplatak za njegu i čekam odluku komisije od czzs za dodatak za pomoć i njegu. Jucer sam bila u bedu cijeli dan kad sam skužila koliko smo novaca izgubili i nije mi jasno kako mi baš nitko nije mirovinsko spomenuo  :cupakosu:   Još je do nedavno bilo u istoj zgradi  gdje i hzzo gdje sam bila nebrojeno puta. 
Puno hvala cure!

----------


## jelena.O

Trebala si pitat, opcenito je problem da te nitko od nadleznih ne upucuje u tvoja prava, predajte papire cim prije da opet ne gubis
Jel si trazila i poreznuvisu olaksicu, ak nisi srecajerto mozes traziti ikodpredaje papira za povrat bar jos je tak

----------


## lala83

Jučer sam predala papire, zahtjev, kopije osobnih od mene i mm, kopiju rodnog lista, kopiju kartice tekućeg rn  + odobrenje od banke da mi czss smije uplačivati doplatak na moj rn i kopiju rješenja za njegu. Gospođa je rekla da očekujem rješenje za oko mjesec i po. Da li se novci sjedaju odmah po rješenju ili još čekam? 
Njega mi ističe 29.01. , mjesec prije predajem za produženje njege, e da li onda čekam novo rješenje za ponovno predati ili se to nastavlja.

----------


## jelena.O

sad ja ću ti reč kak je u zagrebu, tu ne šalju rješenja nego vidiš dal si lovu dobila ili ne, eventualno možeš nazvati i pitat u kom statusu je tvoj zahtjev

vjerujem da će ti lovu isplatiti odmah tj. oko 18-20 idućeg mjeseca, za tih par dana ( nemoj očekivati cijelu cifru), a u slučaju da ti ne isplate u 10. mjesecu onda ćeš dobiti u 11 sve s zaostatcima.

kaj se tiče nastavka njege, ti predaješ papire i čekaš rješenje kakvo god bilo, ( možda će te netko kontaktirati da dostaviš papire do nekog datuma, ali ako ne dobiš ne brigaj previše), kad dobiš papire ako su pozitivni odmah ih kontaktiraš i faksaš ili šalješ, hodaš do njih kak ti paše ( mada po novome i oni dobijaju papire i do 3 tjedna prije tebe), ako je slučajno negativno onda se javljaš drugo jutro da ti s prethodnim danom zaključe dječji.

*OPREZ!!!!!* u slučaju da ipak papire ne dobiš do kraja veljače ipak predaj NOVI zahtjev ( znači još u veljači) a nadopuni kad dobiš nove ikakve papire, jer u slučaju da u veljači ne podneseš zahtjev nećeš dobivati nastavak nikako.

inače staro rješenje ti važi sve dok ne dobiš NOVI papir ma kakav on bio

----------


## Moe

> Jučer sam predala papire, zahtjev, kopije osobnih od mene i mm, kopiju rodnog lista, kopiju kartice tekućeg rn  + odobrenje od banke da mi czss smije uplačivati doplatak na moj rn i kopiju rješenja za njegu. Gospođa je rekla da očekujem rješenje za oko mjesec i po. Da li se novci sjedaju odmah po rješenju ili još čekam? 
> .


Meni je istovremeno došlo rješenje i zaostale uplate doplatka od dana predavanja. Od dana predavanja papira za doplatak do tog rješenja je prošlo nekih 3-4 mjeseca.

----------


## rafi&gabi

Da li netko zna što je sada to po novome,od 01.09.
Predala sam na mirovinsko za uvećani doplatak,rješenje hzzo za njegu djeteta i kako mi nije sjela uplata a nisam ni dobila nikakvu obavijest
otišla sam na mirovinsko da ih priupitam i teta tamo mi je rekla da je rješenje poslano na vještaćenje u tvrtkovu i da je sada to po novome.
Nekužim...još je rekla da to traje i traje..a meni već prošlo skoro 2mj.

----------


## jelena.O

ak je tak onda je to dtvarno nekaj novoga, ja sam predavala po ljeti i sve uplate du došle s malim zakašnjenjem

----------


## rafi&gabi

Ja se danas stvarno šokirala.
jos teta kaže da neki i po 6mj čekaju :Shock:

----------


## rafi&gabi

pošto vidim da nitko nezna ovu novu proceduru evo da ja uputim,možda će nekoga zanimati.
Po novome,doplatak ne ostvarujete automatski uz rješenje o dopustu za njegu djeteta već ćete biti
pozvani na vještačenje u tvrtkovu 5 sa djetetom gdje će oni utvrditi stupanj oštečenja i da li imate pravo na doplatak.
Koliko sam uspjela saznati čeka se jako dugo na sam poziv pa onda na dalje.

----------


## jelena.O

Svasta novoga, a s druge strane kaj se to nije moglo odmah rješiti kad su vjeptaćili tak dugo njegu
Javi kak napreduješ

----------


## rafi&gabi

pa da nije mi jasno,u istoj kući iste papire dvaput vještače.

----------


## MBee

Koja glupost. Njegu ostvaruješ temeljem teškog oštećenja zdravlja (koje je netko izvještačio), a oni sad ne vjeruju tome nekome nego opet vještače. Kao da nisu dovoljno zatrpani predmetima i kasne mjesecima. Ali kao i sve u ovoj zemlji...

----------


## sirius

Ne kuzim . Ukinuli su clanak 22. po kojem se dobije uvecani DD na osnovu njege i SRV-a?

----------


## MBee

Izgleda da jesu jer se više ne spominje DD po toj osnovi: http://mirovinsko.hr/default.aspx?id=98

----------


## sirius

Imas pravo. Promjenili su ga i vise ne priznaju vjestacenje HZZO-a.

----------


## rafi&gabi

ali vještačenje je obavljeno u Tvrtkovoj 5(za njegu)
isto gdje i sada obavljaju za doplatak

----------


## MBee

Šta to znači za nas koji imamo po staroj osnovi? Vrijedi do veljače? Čekamo poziv?

----------


## sirius

> Šta to znači za nas koji imamo po staroj osnovi? Vrijedi do veljače? Čekamo poziv?


Iskreno nemam pojma. Moram zvati mirovinsko. Danas im je muz nosio papir od hzzo-a da cekamo vjestacenje za produzetak SRV-a vec 2 mj. Nisam pojma imala da zapravo ne vrijedi.  :Undecided:

----------


## MBee

Ja sa nosila u kolovozu papir o produženju, nitko ništa nije rekao.

----------


## jelena.O

i ja isto u kolovozu predavala, sad MBee ti imaš pravo i po invalidnosti

----------


## rafi&gabi

lala83 je bila s pravom zabrinuta i izgubljena jer ju je već tada kačio novi zakon.
Baš me zanima kako je prošlo.

----------


## jelena.O

lala je imala druge probleme, jer su njoj trebali drugo vještačiti

----------


## lala83

O da, bila sam na komisiji za doplatak od centra za socijalnu skrb, to čekala evo 10 mjeseci.
A za doplatak od mirovinskog predala krajem 9 mjeseca jer nisam ranije znala da imam i to pravo. i rekla meni teta na šalteru da će biti za nekih misec i po, i evo prošlo misec i po i ništa pa otišla ja jučer na mirovinski da vidim šta je sad. a ona pogleda u komp i kaže da je predmet išao na  KOMISIJU, pa koju sad komisiju pitam, pa mi dala broj da zovem tamo i pitam, nisam ih mogla dobiti danas pa ču otići  direkt tamo.  A upravo sam dobila i poziv za poslati papire za produžetak njege. Borba sa vjetrenjačama ...   :Predaja:

----------


## rafi&gabi

Eto da..
Kakav će sad to kolaps biti s tim vještačenjem.
i vjerojatno će svi dobivati različitu cifru.

----------


## jelena.O

predaju li se isti papiri ko i prije????

----------


## rafi&gabi

zahtjev se ponovno treba predati do 1.ožujka.
Sad su promjenili dizajn zahtjeva,žuti je.

----------


## jelena.O

može se printat ko prije?

----------


## rafi&gabi

to neznam,al vjerojatno može

----------


## lala83

Ja još čekam rješenje , predala sam u rujnu. Rekli su mi da zapravo ne trebamo ići na novo vještačenje jer smo bili več na centralnom tijelu vještačenja isto u rujnu zbog pomoći za njegu od czzs, i to sad vrijedi i za taj doplatak. Ali još uvijek ništa.

----------


## jelena.O

ali ti svakak predaj papire u toku 2. mjeseca jer ak dobiš tak da dobiš i ostatak love.

----------


## rafi&gabi

Cure jel netko primio uplatu uvećanog dječjeg doplatka?
Neznam jel su krenule uplate
Ja čekam još uvijek da me "obrade" pa da vidim dal je i ovaj mjesec prošao.

----------


## jelena.O

nije je bilo bar meni u zabi nije sjelo,

----------


## jelena.O

sjeo 24.4.

rafi si dobila????

----------


## rafi&gabi

Eeeee je sjeo mi je 25.tog.Al ne svi zaostatci,malo su fulali pa će sljedeći mjesec valjda :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jelena.O

kolko je sjelo???
za prvi mjesec ti računaju proporcionalno ne cijeli mjesec

----------


## rafi&gabi

Provjerila sam ja već s njima,nisu uplatili za 3 mj.to će slj put

----------


## lala83

Evo i meni sjeli u travnju zaostaci od rujna do veljače, a za ožujak ništa , nadam se da će to riješiti ovaj mjesec i da neće opet biti nekog prekida.

----------


## domy

Bože u ovoj državi je sve trulo. Moraš biti stvarno domišljat da bi dobio novce koji ti zakonom i tvojim pravom pripadaju. Nedo bog da bi ti netko nešto rekao da imaš pravo na nešto...užas.
Dakle koliko sam shvatila da ako si na njezi djeteta onda kad predaš zahtjev za doplatak po toj osnovi opet moraš sa djetetom na vještačenje i onda odrede dali možeš dobiti 831 kn.
E sad dobila je pravo na DD na osnovu ostvarenog dohotka po 199kn po djetetu i piše da je privremeno riješenje i da se za njegu čeka vještačenje.
Moje pitanje dali će se tih 200kn po djetetu isplatiti sad odmah po dobitku tog zahtjeva ili će čekati da se riješi vještačenje povodom njege
I drugo ako joj odobre DD na osnovu njege dali postoji mogučnost da izgubi ovaj dio od 199kn po djetetu.

----------


## jelena.O

ako odobre dobit će za onog na njezi *maximalno* 831 kn ( imaju pravo dat i manje), a za onog drugog  ovisno o prihodima ( pa ako spadaju u kategoriju 199 kn,onda toliko)

ako odobre dio za njegu onda će isplatiti samo dodatak kolko je slijedi s zaostacima

----------


## domy

Da ali njoj su već počeli isplačivati i isplatili za drugi,treči i četvrti mjesec tih 400kn (dakle za svakog po 200kn). I šta onda kad ona u 8 mjesecu dobije recimo za ovog malog za njegu 831kn šta će ovo što su joj do tada za njega po 200kn isplačivali morala bude vrnuti ili....će oni to nekako prebiti. kak to ide?

----------


## jelena.O

dat će joj ostatak koji je sljeduje

----------


## domy

A dakle oni će preračunati koliko su dali i koliko joj još trebaju dati će joj isplatiti.

----------


## jelena.O

naravno

----------


## rafi&gabi

Nisam našla temu pa ću ovdje prikačiti
Doplatak za pomoć i njegu koji isplaćuje centar za socijalnu skrb-Da li je potreban neki zahtjev za produženje sa novom godinom kao kod običnog doplatka?

----------


## MBee

Da. Trebate predati do kraja veljače.

----------


## rafi&gabi

hvala

----------


## enchi

Ma ne, nije tako. Svako dijete ima određeno kontrolno vjestacenje u razlicitim terminima. Nekima to mozda i je veljaca ali moze biti i bilo koji mjesec. Dobro je pripremiti novu med. dokumentaciju mozda koji mjesec prije tog termina. Termin kontrolnog vjestacenja ti pise ili u rjesenju od CZSS ili u Nalazu i misljenju Zavoda za vjestacenje.

----------


## jelena.O

Enchi kaj nije točno,,? Svi trebaju produžit dječji ako ga imaju po bilo kojem pravu za narednu godinu do kraja veljace
Rafi ti imaš više toga invalidnost, pravo od grada i dječji doplatak

----------


## enchi

Zena pita za doplatak za pomoc i njegu, koji je pravo temeljem Zakona o socijalnoj skrbi. Ovo sto sam joj napisala stoji.

----------


## rafi&gabi

Da meni je sad u veljači i  trebam predati za vještačenje za njegu djeteta.
Prošli put je centar tražio sam iz tvrtkove nalaz i mišljenje Zavoda za vještačenje(ono od njege) i to uvažio i time mi je odobren doplatak.
Sad mi nije jasno da li trebam predat neki zahtjev u centru ili će to ići automatski kada me vještače za njegu.

----------


## rafi&gabi

Znači imam njegu,sada idem na vještačenje za pola radnog.
Uz njegu imam uvećani dječji i doplatak za pomoć i njegu od socijalnog.
Za ovo sve znam da trebam predat,jedino taj doplatak od socijalnog neznam.

----------


## enchi

OK, kuzim. Ako te CZSS sam ne kontaktirati, kada obavis vjestacenje odi kod soc. radnice i reci da ste vjestaceni za pravo preko HZZO-a. Tada ona moze traziti od Zavoda Nalaz i produziti djetetu doplatak za pomoc i njegu.

----------


## enchi

Ne trebas podnositi nikakav zahtjev ponovno. Ako ste korisnici prava u CZSS tada to oni rade po sluzbenoj duznosti.

----------


## rafi&gabi

E hvala.Da tako ću i napraviti.

----------


## jelena.O

> Ne trebas podnositi nikakav zahtjev ponovno. Ako ste korisnici prava u CZSS tada to oni rade po sluzbenoj duznosti.


misliš, zar ne treaba produžiti pravo do kraja veljače, da joj  dječji ide i dalje

----------


## enchi

Na koje pravo mislis?

----------


## rafi&gabi

Javljam da se ipak treba podnijeti zahtjev u CZSS za kontrolno vještačenje uz nove nalaze.
I čekaš poziv za vještačenje ili će uvažiti vještačenje ako je u međuvremenu obavljeno za neko od drugih prava.

----------


## enchi

Ovo prvi puta cujem. Ako je tvoje dijete vec od ranije korisnik prava na doplatak za pomoc i njegu pri CZSS, Centar je morao pokrenuti postupak ponovnog vjestacenja po sluzbenoj duznosti, te ako sama ne doneses novu med. dok. trebali su te pismeno ili telefonski kontaktirati.

----------


## jelena.O

Mislim da je tu ipak pomiješano nekaj, rafi je imala njegu od hzzo, dječji na temelju toga i pravo na invalidninu od czzo, kaj nije tak?

----------

